# Power window goes down, but not up



## Mick-e (Mar 2, 2008)

Why didn't I think of this before?
I joined a forum for each of my motorcycles, but it has taken me two years to think of joining this one.
OK here's my issue

Vehicle: 92 Nissan Pathfinder XE-V6
220,000 miles

Details: The rear passenger window will roll down, but not back up. The front passenger window will roll down, and sometimes back up.
I took the rear passenger door panel apart assuming it was the motor. I took the electrical motor apart just to see what was in there, and by accident I put it in the electrical motor back in the body 180° backwards. I hit the button and the window rolled up but not down. To test this I took the motor apart again, and reversed it 180°, and sure enough the window rolls down, but not up. I did this one more time to get the window up, and disconnected the power. The front window now rolls down, and if I try at random times I can get it to go back up.
Driver side windows front, and rear, work fine.

Question: Are booth motors failing or is there a greater problem further upstream?
Is there a relay on the right side that controls power for both windows?

Thanks
-Mickey


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

are you using the door switches themselves or the master on the LF? that usually fails 1st. 

it is possible for the 2 motors to go bad, just not likely.


----------



## Mick-e (Mar 2, 2008)

dvdswanson said:


> are you using the door switches themselves or the master on the LF? that usually fails 1st.
> 
> it is possible for the 2 motors to go bad, just not likely.


I forgot to add that part.
Same result from any control switch.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the amplifier, its in the rf kick panel.


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

Same thing happened to me long time ago. I had an old Nissan Sunny (Sentra) 4x4.
What I did was take out the main control switch on the driver's side and disassembled it. I gave the board and connectors a good clean with WD40 (it was all dirty from the dust and rain reaching it when window was open).
I reassembled and installed it and that fixed the problem for good.
Try it, hopes this helps.


----------



## BlackMagic (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey,

At first I read the post wrong...Sorry. All I had to do was switch it around when I had a problem with mine.


----------

